# Do you pimp your ride?



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

I installed led strips under my dash and seats a month ago. Since then, my ratings have skyrocketed and I get more than a handful of compliments each night. Below is not my car but a nearly identical setup.










What do you guys do for your ride?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks a bit dooshy to me...but whatever.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks kinda dumb......... pimp my ride hahhahahahhaha until UBER pimps my pay, then we can talk.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven’t done the interior lights but have thought about it. My car is lowered 1.6” and I have an intake. Some have asked if there is an aftermarket exhaust on the car but I haven’t put one on yet. Looking to retire the car soon from uber driving and make it a beast.

Edit: also running Power Stop rotors and pads, bilstein b8 shocks, H&R springs


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Interior blue lights are night at night on black leather. Ive done the same, i love it pax.or no pax.


----------



## LyftinUp (Nov 27, 2017)

I did the same thing. 

Passengers love it. 
I’m also putting a himilayan salt lamp on my center console to help clear the air and to light up people’s faces for my dash cam (just in case, I drive a lot at night and sometimes head into the not so well lit parts of Boston).


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I put led strips in the backseat to help light up pax face, doesn' really work


----------

